

The Overzealous Prosecution of Aaron Swartz - natex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-17/the-overzealous-prosecution-of-aaron-swartz.html

======
doctorwho
Swartz, like other "activists" through the years, made himself a target in
order to challenge the status quo and attempt to force changes in policy and
law. The intended result of his actions were to elicit an overzealous reaction
from "the man" and he got it. Yes, it's quite sad that he wasn't strong enough
to deal with the results of his actions. He had a choice in the way he went
about challenging the system and he chose to act.

